

Should Parents Post Pictures of Their Kids on Facebook? - webista
http://healthland.time.com/2013/09/06/should-parents-post-pictures-of-their-kids-on-facebook/?iid=hl-main-lead

======
lkbm
I think the article raises a good question, but the way they argue that point
strikes me as a bit of a stretch:

> There was plenty of admonishing following Miley Cyrus’s shenanigans at the
> Video Music Awards about the ill effects of constant exposure and living in
> the spotlight from a young age. Well in a way, that’s what is happening to
> this generation of kids, albeit on a smaller scale.

I'd argue that this is beyond just "a smaller scale". Or if it is merely a
smaller scale, it's about as much smaller as the non-digital fact that your
kids will be seen by your friends and family IRL.

There's something asymmetrical about Miley Cyrus-level fame that doesn't
happen with your kids' photos on Facebook. I personally know most of the
people who view my Facebook page, and they know me. I don't have screaming
fans. When I go out in public, strangers don't ask me for an autograph.
Paparazzi doesn't try to photograph me. There's no idolization (or criticism)
by millions of strangers.

Saying it's the same thing, but on "a smaller scale" downplays the fact that
many behaviors--I would argue the most problematic ones--don't even EXIST
until you reach a larger scale.

------
LoganCale
Nobody should post anything on Facebook.

